# FLEX on Vice News



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Fake news.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> Fake news.


How so?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

It's using an example for a beginner that doesn't represent the Flex program as a whole. Calling it a disaster is fake news.

Many people have already pointed out the problems of the driver on reddit.


----------



## flex567 (Jul 9, 2018)

a real expose of flex would be even worse

this is too nice if anything

FREP has the undisputed upper hand now, cant wait for things to swing back the other way

its nothing about cheaters its about which cheater team is winning atm


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Its not fake. Ive been following flexers. Their struggle is real. Amazon is scum.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Fake news.


How can news be fake? The event certainly happened. That's the news. Now whether that news is accurate or not is another matter entirely.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

That's basically the media for you. Sensationalism to get the clicks.


----------



## Modessitt (Jan 25, 2018)

How an event is reported determines whether the report is false (fake). If the news shows a blue car driving through a parking lot and reports that it is a criminal scouting for potential victims when in actuality it is someone just going to work - then it is "fake news" because it is false despite showing an actual event.

Shows like House Hunters are considered "fake" because the house is chosen before whe even appearing on the show. A lot of "news' shows typically slant or edit the content to fit whatever narrative they're trying to represent.


----------



## SoggyF (Jun 24, 2017)

Yea this is how my first ten blocks went. Yup...true story.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

Yea and Yup. That says it all.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

pffttt. she ain't seen nothin yet.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

$231 in FOUR DAYS???


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> $231 in FOUR DAYS???


Big Baller.


----------

